# transport!!- OH, PA



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am going to be driving a few legs of a transport on Sunday! I am very excited to finally be able to help. The dog's name is Luna, she is a one year old Saint Bernard. Her family surrendered her because she was having seizures. She is now on meds and doing fantastic! Anyway, she is apparently a wonderful dog. I will be doing two legs, from Cincinnati, OH to Columbus, OH (and the next leg to Zanesville if they can't find anyone to do it...). They still need a few legs filled if anyone is in the area and is willing and able to help. The legs they need filled are Columbus to Zanesville/New Concord; Bedford, PA to Shippensburg, PA; and Shippensburg, PA to New Cumberland (Harrisburg), PA. If anyone can help that would be great, just shoot me an email or PM. If not, I will just let you all know how it goes!

PS this is her, ain't she pretty?

















http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14038869


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Aw, she's beautiful! Bless you for helping her out. I'm nowhere near either state, but I'd love to hear how things go.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, the transport was cancelled/postponed. Both the shelter and the rescue were starting to worry about her having a seizure while on transport. They want to get her condition a bit more under control before stressing her out like that. They are also looking for a local foster as an alternative. I wish I could!


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm curious, Phenobarbital for the seizures?

The dog will need some time to get use to the dosage, or perhaps the vet will still be doing some bloodwork?

Yes, excitment can cause a seizure.

Lovely dog BIG dog

Ironic, my buddy in WV has a dog name Luna, perhaps 5lbs soaking wet.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, she is on phenobarb. She takes one pill a day (not sure about dosage) and has not had a seizure since. I think they just want to be extra cautious.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

We have Saint Bernards! 1 5 year old female named Sammie. She is a rescue and she is altered. And we have a 12 week old male puppy named Buster. He isn't at an age to be altered yet. Was wondering if Luna was up for adoption. Nice name. That is my name, too. lol If she is up for adoption, is there any way I could contact you about the price and where she is located? I am located in Marion, Ohio.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I pm'ed you!


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I hope we get her! We are glad that you would be willing to transport her to us if we get approved. We cannot wait. She would make a wonderful addition to our family. Saint Bernards are the sweetest! We love ours to death.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

She e-mailed me with the adoption fee for Luna and she said she can get transport for her at the end of the month to columbus ohio! We will be so happy when we get her! Thank you so very much for posting Luna. If you hadn't, we would would never have known she was out there.


----------

